# OceanGrip ?



## chevyrulz (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey Y'all ever heard of / used OceanGrip? It's kinda like SeaDek & HydroTurf, but seems more durable, lighter weight, and it's peel/stick by default. I'm looking into this for my new toy...


----------



## chevyrulz (Oct 17, 2014)

hmm, whole lotta nothin'

o well, i'll post a build topic & prolly give this oceangrip a shot


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 17, 2014)

Never heard of it. Let's see it!


----------



## chevyrulz (Oct 20, 2014)

click here to see my 2015 alumacraft mv 1546 dd


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks almost the same as Seadek. I just finished my template to send off to Seadek. I am nervous to see how much it will cost to have it made for my boat. [-o<


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 22, 2014)

I have Seadek on my boat (1656 CCJ link in signature) and I love it. I have the 6mm (2-ply) with a brushed finish (finish they use on their faux teak). 

SquiggyFreud, make sure you are sitting down when you read the quote from Seadek.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Oct 22, 2014)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I have Seadek on my boat (1656 CCJ link in signature) and I love it. I have the 6mm (2-ply) with a brushed finish (finish they use on their faux teak).
> 
> SquiggyFreud, make sure you are sitting down when you read the quote from Seadek.



I have seen others spending 15-1600 on mid sizes glass boats, but they were also doing bolsters and gunnels. If it is 1k or less I would be happy.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine was about 1100. You can see the quote with the drawing from SeaDek in my thread.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Oct 23, 2014)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Mine was about 1100. You can see the quote with the drawing from SeaDek in my thread.




Reading it now, looks great. looks like you may have more deck to cover that I do. 

I did not put any measurements on my template...should I?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 23, 2014)

SquiggyFreud said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was about 1100. You can see the quote with the drawing from SeaDek in my thread.
> ...



No measurements needed. They will digitize your template exactly like you have it drawn. They will correct lines that aren't perfectly straight or circles and shapes that are obviously not geometrical correct. For parts that are mirror images of each other I made sure to note that on the template. That way I only had to draw the part once and they could just flip the template over to get the mirror.

I haven't finished with my Seadek. I have a few more pieces that I would like to add. Hope to have the spare coin to get that done in the Spring. 

This is a very good video to watch. Walks through the template process, how they make it, tips on installing it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvwSwOiLXRA


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Oct 23, 2014)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> SquiggyFreud said:
> 
> 
> > RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> ...



how long did it take for them to make yours?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 23, 2014)

I want to say a 3 weeks or so. They create the template and send it to you to proof so that added a little time. I tweaked somethings on mine.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 5, 2014)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I want to say a 3 weeks or so. They create the template and send it to you to proof so that added a little time. I tweaked somethings on mine.



Just received my first quote...2450 dollars, holy poo!  

My boat is a alumacraft 1650, very similar to yours in size . I asked for a quote on both 6MM and 13MM for the floor of my boat but only received the quote for 13mm.

I responded asking for 6mm throughout the boat and will see what they quote me on that.


----------



## surfman (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like I will be sticking with the old sand in the paint routine....


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 6, 2014)

Check out Kiwi Grip


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 7, 2014)

SquiggyFreud said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I want to say a 3 weeks or so. They create the template and send it to you to proof so that added a little time. I tweaked somethings on mine.
> ...



I think the 13mm is really just for a helm pad. Help the salties on those long steams in the seas; it's like an anti-fatigue mat. I wouldn't recommend doing the whole floor in that. 6mm is plenty for cushion.

Paint-on non-skids don't compare to the EVA foam products. If you just want grip the non-skids are great. If you want comfort and grip Seakdek, Hydroturf, or this Oceangrip products are the way to go. Also helps quite the boat down. Hell, I even sleep on my Seakdek. Try laying your face on that non-skid stuff.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 7, 2014)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> SquiggyFreud said:
> 
> 
> > RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> ...



I would have liked 13mm on the floor (not front and rear deck)for when passengers sit on it... but that is way too much.

I did get a second quote for all 6mm, $1450. Still a lot of cash. I will have to meditate and pray about it.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 7, 2014)

Told you to be sitting down when you read the quote! Haha! If you have the pdf with the drawing for your quote, you should post it on here so that we can take a look at it.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 7, 2014)

Did not receive a drawing just a quote, they said once I do a deposit they would send me a template to dry fit on the boat.


----------



## chevyrulz (Nov 11, 2014)

i just did my floor using some gym floor / play room material off ebay for $20, instead of coughing up 7x that for seadek...

it's nearly identical to seadek / oceangrip, with 3 exceptions:

1)it doesn't have glue on the back (ez fix)
2)it has puzzle piece seams (kinda not as ez to change lol)
3)it's slightly thicker at 3/8" thick (more comfy on my feet!)

blood washes right off, the seams connect nice & tight. i might glue it down, but for now, i just put my fishing rods, tackle box, & cast net on it when I'm trailering & it stays put just fine up to 55hp so far.

if you search ebay for "tan eva floor" it should pop right up, it comes in other colors.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 11, 2014)

I have these pads in my work out room. Not exactly the same thing as Seadek. Still a cost effective and good solution though. If you make a mistake trimming one of these pads easy to just replace the one pad you screwed up. I bet you could also fix a template/jig and use a router to custom cut the stuff.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 11, 2014)

I have them in my boat currently as well. they are comfy, but I am tired of them flying out at highway speeds. Also unless you completely cover them in glue before installing, I think they will hold water underneath.


----------



## chevyrulz (Nov 11, 2014)

10-4 squiggy, i always have plenty of gear in the boat to keep mine in place on the highway, and i worried if they got water under em that they'd float & that would not be good, but it actually makes it easier to wash the leaves, sticks, etc... out of the boat


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 11, 2014)

chevyrulz said:


> 10-4 squiggy, i always have plenty of gear in the boat to keep mine in place on the highway, and i worried if they got water under em that they'd float & that would not be good, but it actually makes it easier to wash the leaves, sticks, etc... out of the boat



I spread my gear out as well to try and keep it down, but get passed by an 18 wheeler and one of my small cuts will end up missing. I have also had to replace a few due to them being worn out. I do love having them, but having to remove them for cleaning, flying out on the road...is why I looked into Seadek as a permanent install. I am struggling spending 1500 bucks on the floor of a boat only worth double that(minus the engine).
I may opt to buy the sheet material from Seadek save half of the 1500 and install myself. I used to install flooring way back so I am pretty sure I could do a decent job. I just wont have the fancy bevelled edges, 2 colors, etc. that comes with the premium price. I can spend the leftover money on a king pin shallow water anchor and a new trolling motor 

Oh yeah, I did try double stick tape...it did not hold and left a messy residue on the bottom, right now I have small pieces of masking tape holding down the tiles.


----------



## chevyrulz (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd prolly use 3M aerosol contact adhesive if I opted to glue 'em down:
1) sand, clean, then spray the floor
2) spray the bottom of the flooring 
3) let both dry
4) stick the flooring to the floor permanently

wow, i need to start a business apparently. $110 for an achor pin [-X i ordered myself an anchor pin for under $20 shipped (the rod itself is $9). https://www.agriculturesolutions.com/products/growing-and-propagating/plant-and-tree-supports/fiberglass-stake-3-4-x-8-detail sells an 8' x 3/4" round fiberglass rod, i just sanded one end to a sorta pointy tip, and drilled a hole in the other end for the rope, but you can order an actual T-handle and/or a stainless tip for $10 each at https://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm if you wanna get all fancy with it :mrgreen:


----------



## surfman (Nov 12, 2014)

Now you are talking, I like that a lot, way more practical than that other way overpriced stuff.

After all this is a freaking jon boat!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 12, 2014)

surfman said:


> After all this is a freaking jon boat!



My "jon boat" is my baby.


----------



## surfman (Nov 12, 2014)

I love mine too.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 14, 2014)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> surfman said:
> 
> 
> > After all this is a freaking jon boat!
> ...



agree! But man 1500 for a floor


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 17, 2014)

SquiggyFreud said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > surfman said:
> ...



Worth every penny. Barefoot bowfishing on 100 degree days and it looks custom/professional. Some guys have a custom paint job on their cars, some have custom chrome on their bikes....I don't have either of those, I have custom decking on my boat. I'd buy it again. Only downside is you can't get in and out of the landing without someone wanting to ask you about it.


----------



## chevyrulz (Nov 17, 2014)

here's the same post i just put in my 15' alumacraft build thread about how to make your own anchor pin:

made an anchor pin on the cheap rather than buy a premade one for $70-100..
Here's the finished product:


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 24, 2014)

chevyrulz said:


> here's the same post i just put in my 15' alumacraft build thread about how to make your own anchor pin:
> 
> made an anchor pin on the cheap rather than buy a premade one for $70-100...I used:
> 
> ...



Nice job man! I plan to get a 2 piece 12 foot pole for mine.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Nov 25, 2014)

Not sure if this is the correct place for this but now through Christmas>>use code SEADEK2014 for 10% off stock items and free shipping from Seadek. Does not include custom jobs though.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 25, 2014)

How would this Seadek, etc., hold up being on the gunnels of a tin subjected to the perils of being tied to a dock while a solo fisherman goes to park or get their truck & trailer.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 25, 2014)

TNtroller said:


> How would this Seadek, etc., hold up being on the gunnels of a tin subjected to the perils of being tied to a dock while a solo fisherman goes to park or get their truck & trailer.



It's pretty tough stuff, but I don't think it's meant to be used a bumper for docking. I have gouges in my aluminum from being tied to the dock with no bumpers.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 26, 2014)

That's the problem I'm having as well, boat has no rub rail and I fish solo the majority of the time, so I tie up to the docks. I'm trying to avoid having to use bumpers/fenders, but not much luck so far. I didn't think the seadek type materials would hold up too well, especially for the cost involved but thought I would ask :LOL2:


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Dec 5, 2014)

TNtroller said:


> That's the problem I'm having as well, boat has no rub rail and I fish solo the majority of the time, so I tie up to the docks. I'm trying to avoid having to use bumpers/fenders, but not much luck so far. I didn't think the seadek type materials would hold up too well, especially for the cost involved but thought I would ask :LOL2:



I considered using a rubber or vinyl stair nosing for a "bumper" on my boat. It is available in many sizes, shapes, and colors. It would have to be glued on though.



On another note, just received my Seadek sheet material I ordered. going fishing tomorrow for the full moon, but may try to work on it Sunday.


----------

